# Nswgr Pocket Watch



## gyntha (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello. I am after Information regarding a pocket watch that has come into my possession following the death of my Father.

There is no makers name on the outer case or face of the watch. The only identifying marks are N.S.W.G.R. on the face, and L 5183 engraved on the back. I belieive this shows it is a railway watch that was given to a driver for the NSW Railways?

Any information that anyone could share would be appreciated. Our aim is to sell the watch to raise funds for our Mother, but would like to know a little more about the watch first.

Having a bit of trouble posting an image to the site, but have a pic on my facebook page http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.558410164188820.152758.100000595236734&type=1#!/photo.php?fbid=558410344188802&set=a.558410164188820.152758.100000595236734&type=3&theater

Cheers


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

G'day, and welcome to the forums.

You're quite correct that it's a railway watch. NSWGR stands for New South Wales Government Railways, which straight off the bat sets it somewhere before the 70's most likely, as this is when both pocket watches and the GR were being phased out. I can't view the images, it says the content is unavailable, but these watches are nowadays quite collectible, as you can imagine many had a hard life on footplates. The fact that there is no makers mark on the watch suggests it's quite an early one, as the later ones were manufactured by Omega, and were marked such. The back has me slightly puzzled, as to the best of my knowledge all watchbacks were stamped with GR (serial number).

I would suggest either:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637&st=0 to upload images

Or enquire here: www.railpage.com.au . They have a great deal of knowledge in regards to Australian railways.

And now, for vanities sake, until there are pictures of yours, here's a picture of mine:



Spoiler


----------



## gyntha (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks! Managed to finally add the photo.


----------



## gyntha (Jan 13, 2013)

This is the best shot I could get of the back. You can just see the L above the Number.


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks in pretty good condition for it's age. The back is worn a fair bit, but that's fairly normal, it merely means that the watch was used and not left sitting in a drawer. As to age, I'm unsure, I'll email a friend and see what he thinks. 2 questions however:

1. Does it run?

2. Did this belong to a family member who worked for the railways? (This might suggest age)


----------



## gyntha (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Again,

Thanks for your help.

1:Currently not running. That is another decision to be made - do I have it repaired or sell it as is.

2: Watch belonged to my late father who collected railwayana. We did have a relative who was a driver for the railways in the 40's, but I have no way of knowing if there is a connection.

Thanks for posting the photo of your watch - wonderful. What year is yours, if you don't mind me asking. There is just something about these Railway watches - can't help but be drawn to them.


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I really like that! are you able to get the back off and take a picture of the movement>? Also if you are using a camara (as apposed to phone) for you photos, see if it has a Macro setting (usually a picture of a flower) that will help sharpen up the close up pictures, I have a feeling the minute hand isnt original. As both the second hand and hour hand are blued, if you do decide to sell get your posts up to 50 and do it on here I for one might be interested.

Cheers :drinks:

Yogi


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the minute hand may be blued as well, just the photo doesn't show it too well. As to repair, it can be expensive, but if you do take that path, take it to a specialised watchmaker. Same as the gentleman above, interested if you're selling it. I'll check with a friend who has one that looks identical, as he might know year.


----------



## gyntha (Jan 13, 2013)

The minute hand is blue, just does not show up on the photos. Have not had the back off, reluctant to try as I don't have much experiance and do not want to do any damage.

Regox if you could check with your friend in regards to the age of the watch it will be appreciated.

I will most likely be selling the watch, with regret, with funds going to help out my Mother following the unexpected and sudden death of my Father. I noticed there was a sales section on this site but I do not have access to it (50 posts you say Yogi?)

Will be more than pleased to sell to someone from this site, I will know the watch is going to someone who will appreciate it.


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Righto, spoke to my friend, and a fellow who runs an antique store specialising in rail goods, and they both indicated it to be from somewhere between 1910-1930 or so.


----------



## gyntha (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, that early. Thank you for your help with that Regox. I guess now i just need to have a think about price. Feel free to make me an offer if you are interested.


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

It's hard to estimate a price. All I can do is tell you a couple cost related things. I paid $400, which was an OK price, but the watch was in perfect condition. NSWGR used to sell them at Central station for $60 when the pocket watches were being phased out. The flip side of the coin is my antique-shop friend who cheerfully turned down a $1300 (Wasn't me, I'm not that crazy yet) offer on his 1880's drivers watch in very good running condition. There are even NSWGR watches that, to the best of my knowledge, no longer exist (Early drivers were issued a watch and handgun with matching serial numbers). I could make an offer, but that could be seen as rude. Take some time thinking about a fair price.


----------



## gyntha (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you for that information - I shall confer with the sibling crowd and let you know what we decide. Cheers


----------



## gyntha (Jan 13, 2013)

After talking to my Brothers we have decided to Ask a price of $300.

If there is a collector who would like to have this watch we will be pleased to sell it to them and see it go to a good home, but anything much less than $300 we would prefer to keep the watch ourselves. Let me know if you or anyone you know is interested,


----------



## THOMO (Sep 19, 2018)

I had 1 of these passed down 2 me a few years back and I shoved it in the draw and thought nothing of it until only recently mine has N.S.W.G.R on the dial the hands r blue on the back it is engraved L 5974 and it still works I haven't been able 2 get the back off considering its age it's in excellent condition albeit there is some wear I am willing 2 sell 4 the right price


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

it's not that hard to get the back off. a quqlified buyer would like to have a look in there. vin


----------

